# Aspire M5600 - Motherboard no: 946GZT-AM2 - Sound & VGA (?)



## ayya3541 (Mar 15, 2010)

Plx HELP


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is your system specs:
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireM5600/AspireM5600sp2.shtml

I am assuming you need yhese for XP?

If so here is the Video Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17291&lang=eng

For audio you have the Realtek HD Audio:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Bill


----------

